
This page is served by the small web server running on a Sinclair ZX81 - xmjw
http://zx81-siggi.endoftheinternet.org/index.html
======
DanBC
I love minimal web server projects.

Here are a few more.

(<http://d116.com/ace/>)

(<http://www.edcheung.com/awards/pic2k/code.htm>)

(<http://www.kyllikki.org/hardware/wwwpic2/>)

Sadly, a bunch of my links are dead now.

~~~
malux85
dont forget Spud! <http://d116.com/spud/>

------
facorreia
"busy - MEFISDOS filesystem currently in use. Please try a little bit later
again ..."

Gotta love this message. It conveys the feeling that this thing is for real.

~~~
xmjw
I appreciate that by posting it here, it has almost no chance of standing up
to the traffic... But it was too cool not to share.

~~~
facorreia
It did work for me, one page at a time. Which makes sense because I don't
think this server can do multithreading.

------
arethuza
Is there an HTTP response code for RAM pack wobble?

~~~
smoyer
Ugh ... that edge card connector and the RAM's vertical orientation was
horrible. I tore mine out of the original case, found a real (mechanical)
keyboard, built a better power supply and added a weed-eater style battery. I
could move it around (unpowered) for quite a while before it lost it's memory
and there were several times I took it to the local TSUG without having to
reload the program I wanted to show off.

A local jeweler designed what he called a "winky board" and sold it to
thousands of TS owners. It provided an AGC for both the audio input and audio
output as well as shaping circuits to eliminate noise from the signal. This
little board actually made storing programs on cassettes reliable.

Ah ... memories!

EDIT: It was a Winky Board - There are references here:

\- ftp://ftp.worldofspectrum.org/pub/sinclair/technical-
docs/SinclairHardwareFactSheet.txt

\- [http://forum.tlienhard.com/TS1000/www.ts1000.us/cgi-
bin/yabb...](http://forum.tlienhard.com/TS1000/www.ts1000.us/cgi-
bin/yabb/YaBB.pl-board=COLLECT;action=print;num=1111842714.htm)

------
smoyer
I have a ZX-81 (that I built from the kit version) and two TS-2000's in my
basement, perhaps if you clustered them, the page could survive the HN effect.

EDIT: Two of them have the 16KB RAM expansion modules if the system is memory
limited.

~~~
cromulent
16KB! How luxurious, I had the standard 1KB. I saved my pocket money but by
the time I could afford the expansion pack the industry (and I) had moved on.

~~~
podperson
I had a ZX-80 with upgraded ROM (to ZX-81) such that the onboard memory (1k)
was insufficient to run the memory test program you got with the computer.
Luckily, I had the 16kB expansion module. The worst part was that my monitor
was a US TV set (most Australian TVs didn't have UHF support) but it was NTSC,
so to get a usable image I had to do crazy things with the vertical hold.

------
taylodl
That poor Sinclair ZX81 can't handle HN load! It's probably done more work
today than it has its entire lifetime.

------
rman666
Cool. I'll have to put mine back in service. It's currently being used as a
door stop ;-)

------
ancarda
Is this real? I wonder how the networking gets in/out? AFAIK, there's no port
for that.

Also, does anyone have a cache? Looks like it couldn't cope with the traffic.

~~~
drdaeman
<http://spectrum.alioth.net/doc/index.php/Spectranet>

~~~
VLM
An interesting design choice to roll their own with a bare wiznet chip instead
of a little "DIP-like" module like the WIZ811.

This design sounds very close to the arduino ethernet shield design. Wonder if
they're doing TCP offload and all that in the wiznet. If you buy a $20 or
whatever '811 and attach the correct wires to the correct ports and provide
3.3 volts that basically IS the $50 arduino shield so this is pretty well
trodden ground.

The wiznet stuff can be advanced enough that you're kinda stretching the truth
by describing it as being on the internet. All the "on the internet" stuff is
being done by a microcontroller and the speccy is just talking to another SPI
device.

At one point I had a SBC6120 PDP-8 "on the internet" but not really. The PDP-8
thought it was talking to a serial terminal, that's all that was done on the
PDP-8 / OS-8 side to be "on the net". There are plenty of little $100 boxes
that terminate an ethernet connected telnet session on one side of the box and
speak plain ole RS-232 serial on the other side of the box and that was what I
was using and the speccy thing sounds about the same except terminating port
80 connections. Its not like putting windows 3.0 "on the net" using all kinds
of device drivers and stuff deep in the innards of the OS.

Maybe "internet accessible" is a better phrase.

Its still a cool project aside from terminology. I'm sorta on and off trying
to hook a wiznet module to what amounts to a modern S100 CP/M box as my slow
ongoing retro experiment. Why? Because I can.

------
peterkelly
*was

------
dregin
Not anymore, it isn't!

------
lifeisstillgood
I am soooooooo happy - where is the source code ! :-)

~~~
reeses
He can ship it to you as an mp3.

------
turshija
Google Cache:
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:http://...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:http://zx81-siggi.endoftheinternet.org/index.html)

------
new299
You can do similar things on the Arduino with an Ethernet shield. There a
single IC which contains a hardware implementation of the TCP/IP stack which
takes the load of the AVR itself.

------
gizzlon
For anyone else that don't know what a ZX81 is:
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sinclair_ZX81>

------
LandoCalrissian
I found one of these at a thrift store the other day for $4, fun to see what
people are doing with it now.

------
desireco42
Oh the beautiful times I had with my ZX Spectrum and how much you could do
with such little

------
andyzweb
<https://endoftheinter.net/>

------
adaml_623
I've been hitting refresh for ages and I still get nothing :-)

------
cslarson
yes, with a loose definition of "served". :-)

------
nelse
And it's down...

------
supercanuck
... and it's down.

------
farico
not anymore!

